# WHAT's THE POINT OF BEING A WRITER ?



## Gia (Dec 24, 2003)

8) I  think writers are treated very , very badly . They get 

paid a pittance for an enormous amount of work . They get 

critically mauled - for being nice , hard working souls . 

Sometimes , I feel that being a writer is like being a self motivated

child in an appalling , run down school where the teachers are lousy

and couldn't care less about their pupils .


----------



## Chrispian (Dec 24, 2003)

Well, for me it's because all the stories are bubbling in my mind and I want to share them. People say I'm full of sh... ideas!  Also, I tend to write stuff that I'd like to read so it's fun. 

But I agree, Writers are pretty under appreciated. But sometimes we can be a sorry lot as well. We get lofty and condensending, we are opinionated and out spoken. Some of the bad wrap is self inflicted


----------



## Lord Archimage Nykimbur (Dec 26, 2003)

I write because writing is an art form. I don't think anyone should write professionally if they don't enjoy it; that's not right. I used to write for fun, but I find these days that my writing is getting worse because I keep thinking about pleasing the public. I only plan to publish a few books in future, and I try to remain as carefree as possible when I'm writing them.


----------



## DL Ferguson (Dec 26, 2003)

Very few people were writing the kind of stuff I like to read so I said 'what the hell' and started writing it myself.  Writing for an audience is the last thing that's on my mind and I always write to entertain myself first because I figure that if I'M not enjoying it, nobody else will either.  You can ask a thousand different writers what the point of being a writer is and you'll get a thousand different answers...I guess the bottom line is that we all have stories we want to tell.  I know I do.


----------



## Alastair Gruell (Dec 26, 2003)

I agree with Crispian. Bad Saran wraps nobody good...sorry, heh, heh.

The good old days of making a living by the shortstory are dead. In fact, the well-written word is going by way of the passenger pigeon. If you want to be treated well in the arts-you might do best getting into a more visual, less cerebral endeavor...like scripting computer games-that, or being born into a power player family like the Kordas, etc.etc.

Screw being treated well. Write for yourself.


----------



## Sneaky (Dec 26, 2003)

I have a grand total of 3 months writing under my belt. 

I do it because it is fun to do.


----------



## Kimberly Bird (Dec 26, 2003)

Hi Gia, writing is self motivated and many people who don't understand the struggle writers face are critical of the whole thing.  But like Chris had pointed out as well, many writers put themselves upon a pedastal, a bit of narcissism and others have a lot.  Writing is a lonely creation that only takes wings once it is shared.  Once we start sharing our stories, it does not become ours anymore but the readers.

These writing forums are fun, but remember to that many of these people in here that give critisism good or bad are learning just like you.  My first real critisism came from a published author who grilled me relentlessly with my first manuscript before it was published.  Why did I do this, where is this person in the story, you left them hanging...  I felt like crying.  But once I read it again for the thousandth time and looked at it through a readers eyes I could see my faults so clearly.  Hate her I did, but now I love her for her open honesty in my work.  

Time cures all hangovers even the writing kind 

Kimberly


----------



## Beatrice Boyle (Dec 26, 2003)

I do it because I HAVE to...almost compelled to!
First and foremost, I write for people who are going through what I have gone through, or after reading or hearing of a particularly poignant story, to bring solace or a sense of comfort to them.  I've said it before, I will never win accolades for my simple but sincere efforts, but being told that I have made their lives easier, is like winning the pulitzer for me!

When someone has suffered a trauma in their lives, the last thing they want to read is an esoteric, lofty, wordy treatise...they want to be able to relate, and know that because someone else has gone through what they have, there IS light at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## Lord Archimage Nykimbur (Dec 26, 2003)

Alastair, thanks a lot, you've given me an idea.
Kimberly, I sincerely hope you're right with your last comment.


----------



## Solaris (Dec 28, 2003)

I think the question every writer or artist should ask themself is...


Who are you creating your art for?  For yourself, or for others?  And what sacrifices and changes must be made...


The question I always ask myself is, do I have anything important to say?  And the answer is always no.  I think every writer should realize that you have nothing important to say.  And anything you say has to be stretched until it is something unrecognizable.  You have to create matter.


----------



## overheadalbatross (Jan 3, 2004)

You know, plenty of people think that all writers live the bohemian lifestyle, but look through any bookstore. It can't be all that bad if there's that much of a market. And Hollywood screenwriters are getting paid more and more. Art in general is becoming more and more available as a business, while still retaining a respected underground culture. You don't have to be Gordon Comstock to be a writer.

Writing can be a way to document the culture of a generation  or personal struggle or war. It can help express political or religious or spiritual belief without coming off as esoteric. But it can just be entertainment.


----------



## americanwriter (Mar 6, 2004)

Creative expression...and loot. Loot's good.


----------



## Fides Custos (Apr 22, 2004)

*Ha!*

I don't like using the word, "Writer" if you think about it, the title is pretty lame. Anyone can write, hence we are all Writers, the only thing that seperates people as "Writers" and as people who can just "Write" is what they write and what's going on up in the head.

So I think in one way or another all "Writers" start up as "Thinkers" and end up writing it down and boom, now your a "Writer".

Anyways, I couldn't honestly tell you why I prefer writing things. Personally I would rather not be. I'd prefer doing something simple and true. Writing more often than not for me is a struggle I have with myself and my emotions and contemplations expressed in words. Generally it is all meaningless and I throw out my works.

So if your a good writer, maybe you should run for president, we have a shortage of good thinkers as of late.


----------



## americanwriter (Apr 28, 2004)

Author always worked for me, though it too is like writer. Or how about journalist, specialists in taking life captive on the written page.


----------



## Kat (Apr 29, 2004)

Journalism is very different from most writing. It's limiting and very structured. I wouldn't call myself a journalist unless I actually was. You write non fiction pieces in pyramid style for publication. 

Also I don't feel that I can call myself an author as I've yet to have anything published. I haven't even tried.

Writing for me is very selfish. I do it because I enjoy it and only that.


----------



## AngelsKry2 (May 17, 2004)

I write because I found out a long time ago that you can express your feelings out on paper, and when you do so, you can express them easier and easier. I guess my writing is selfish, I write to get the weight off my shoulders. But sometimes I write to make others feel better or to make them happy. I never really saw me getting very far with my writing up until I got an Editor's Choice Award, then I decided to give it all I can into it. Poetry is my main thing, but stories do come up now and then. I just need to get the ideas out on paper, and if I don't then it plays on my mind until I do. Yes I agree that writers are under-appreciated in this day in age. But then we were always under-appreciated throughout all time. You notice that no writer becomes famous until AFTER they're dead? 

Those are just my opinion on writing. I find it fun and enjoyable to write.


----------



## WrittenAngel (Aug 19, 2004)

I need to write. I started writing as a way to get emotions out, I didn't have many people I felt I could trust enough to share things with, so I found refuge in a piece of paper. Over time I began to write stories, using my own emotions to create characters and plots. It started out as a way to relieve stress and now its just something that I naturally do.


----------



## Creative_Insanity (Aug 29, 2004)

We write because we love to. We NEED to. If we start making a little money here and there from it, that's certainly nice. 

If we make a lot of money, well, that's splendid. 

And if we can make it our entire career, then that's just AMAZING because we're being paid to do something we would need to do anyway. 

Sure, of course it get tough, but that's life and problems happen to everyone, no matter what job they're in.


----------



## cdm (Sep 1, 2004)

It's what I do.


----------



## blademasterzzz (Sep 6, 2004)

I can't stop writing. My life would lose all meaning otherwise...


----------



## aliceedelweiss (Sep 6, 2004)

I write because, in my mind I 'have to'. If i don't I'll have all these bodleed up feelings inside me that i have no way of getting out, and i dont' think any one wants that. pluss(even if no one likes it) when you're done you have this beautiful beautiful thing that you made yourself. lol, in fact with the very first story I ever _finished_ I ended up calling it 'my baby' the last couple of days I was workign on it. I wouldnt' leave the computer and I would say, "No! i can't leave now! I'm writing my baby!!!" writings can be so out of it some times ^_^;;


----------



## Creative_Insanity (Sep 6, 2004)

Haha, act as eccentric as you please. It won't matter, you're a writer; people already suspect you're insane.


----------



## kasparwit (Sep 8, 2004)

*the point is discussing the point*

i have been so relieved reading all of the posts on this topic - relieved to feel like i am part of something like a community...
here is a small contribution on my part, i hope, to that feeling:
we write because some ideas that need to be expressed take more than one breath to express.
take an idea like surveilance, for example. i think it would take a good long novel to fully examine the social and ethical ramifications of 'surveilance' - a story, about people, and actions, that have consequences. change people's lives - the way they see themselves, the way we see each other. 

literature, and especially fiction, in my eyes is the conduit society uses to examine 'meaning.'

we write, because society (which we are a part of) wants us to.

thank you for reading my post


----------



## Creative_Insanity (Sep 13, 2004)

*claps*


----------

